# hey there!



## facesbyheather14 (May 12, 2016)

heya! so happy i found this forum! just the place i was looking for! 26 year old makeup artist here! looking to make friends and talk makeup


----------



## shellygrrl (May 12, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Janice (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome! Happy to have another makeup artist join the fray.  Let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 15, 2016)

Welcome!!


----------

